# Lounge > Science and Technology >  >  Realtime Jumbo Seismic Monitor at the link..

## Sagan

http://ds.iris.edu/seismon/bigmap/index.phtml

----------


## Chantellabella

Earthquakes have always fascinated me. I first discovered the earthquakes in Oklahoma years ago and have been monitoring them daily since.

----------

